# I know what to do with all your cutoffs



## kweinert (Feb 14, 2014)

http://www.fastcoexist.com/3026064/...od-to-remind-you-to-stop-buying-so-much-stuff

Amazing, eh?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 14, 2014)

"Work on something with a bit more depth" ??? Wow that is a little too deep for the

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 14, 2014)

Why not just sell polished rocks ......... But I guess he has learned a lot about marketing thru his day job.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 14, 2014)

A year of refining the concept? Lol!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Fret440 (Feb 14, 2014)

Um... I don't have words to describe this.


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 14, 2014)

Fret440 said:


> Um... I don't have words to describe this.


Ridiculous ?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kweinert (Feb 14, 2014)

manbuckwal said:


> Why not just sell polished rocks ......... But I guess he has learned a lot about marketing thru his day job.



You never had a Pet Rock? Or maybe that's before your time :)

And @ripjack13 - that "year of refining" I also found pretty amusing. Had to work out the right size and all.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> Wow that is a little too deep for the



+1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Molokai (Feb 14, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> A year of refining the concept? Lol!!


Yes. One year to create that extraordinary sculpture. I have done better designs sleeping. Lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 14, 2014)

I have thrown better stuff than that in the wood stove.... At least make "nothing" with some grain and character.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Fret440 (Feb 14, 2014)

Heck, we could start producing our own "Nothing" and sell it. You can't copyright nothing...

Jacob

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kweinert (Feb 14, 2014)

Schroedc said:


> I have thrown better stuff than that in the wood stove.... At least make "nothing" with some grain and character.



But then it would be something.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Molokai (Feb 14, 2014)

Maybe this Nothing is related to Monolith from 2001 the space odyssey, kind of looks like it. Maybe it evolved

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 14, 2014)

Molokai said:


> Maybe this Nothing is related to Monolith from 2001 the space odyssey, kind of looks like it. Maybe it evolved



But the Monolith was something, Just ask Dave.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SENC (Feb 14, 2014)

This has given me an outstanding idea (dangerous, I know). Every great product needs a companion product, and after careful thought (yes, it did hurt), I believe I have come up with a sure-fire hit. 

Having made my first prototype, I am now working on a marketing plan... and seeing news of the spring auction, my launch decision is made. The lucky winner will get the very first of my new product, along with the prototype. Both will, of course, be signed and dated. You'll also have the option of being pictured with my product in the marketing rollout, if you so choose!

My prototype is pictured below. You'll see it just to the left of the black block, in between the block and the little cactus.


 

I'm going to market it as "Next to Nothing".

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Funny 8 | Useful 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 14, 2014)

SENC said:


> This has given me an outstanding idea (dangerous, I know). Every great product needs a companion product, and after careful thought (yes, it did hurt), I believe I have come up with a sure-fire hit.
> 
> Having made my first prototype, I am now working on a marketing plan... and seeing news of the spring auction, my launch decision is made. The lucky winner will get the very first of my new product, along with the prototype. Both will, of course, be signed and dated. You'll also have the option of being pictured with my product in the marketing rollout, if you so choose!
> 
> ...




HENRY YOU are an absolute Genius. It took him a year to come up with nothing and you beat it in less then 24 hrs.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## SENC (Feb 14, 2014)

The real genius of it is that Next to Nothing is more genuinely nothing than Nothing! Plus, I can undercut him on shipping costs as Next to Nothing fits in a sfrb... for that matter, I could even ship Next to Nothing by email or even phone! This should allow me to net a tidy profit, even if I price Next to Nothing slightly less than Nothing!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 14, 2014)

SENC said:


> The real genius of it is that Next to Nothing is more genuinely nothing than Nothing! Plus, I can undercut him on shipping costs as Next to Nothing fits in a sfrb... for that matter, I could even ship Next to Nothing by email or even phone! This should allow me to net a tidy profit, even if I price Next to Nothing slightly less than Nothing!




You missed your true calling- you are an advertising entrepreneurial genius in the making....... I would quit your day job and go all in. PS. don't tell the wife I said that.......

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ButchC (Feb 14, 2014)

I saw an empty picture frame for sale for $10,000. It had a notecard attached purporting that the empty picture frame indeed showed a picture of the Invisible Man, and his second wife.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 14, 2014)

Henry that was indeed brilliant !


----------



## brown down (Feb 15, 2014)

HENRY that is brilliant. Just wondering when I can buy some shares of next to nothing?


----------



## DKMD (Feb 15, 2014)

Henry, that actually made me laugh, and I woke up my wife when I did... One of us is in trouble.

I have to say... I feel like I've witnessed something like that before:

My local admin has offered something very similar to your invention when we've had problems at the hospital here... 

I think it resembles the container used to store recent Congressional common sense and honesty.

It also seems very similar to the list of actual positives associated with electronic medical records.

Is it made from that burl that I don't like?

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## SENC (Feb 15, 2014)

I can understand the confusion, Keller, as there are certainly visual similarities between Next to Nothing and governmental common sense and honesty. However, the latter is actually quite different and is a product that has been around for a good 20 years or so (some would say 50 years): Whole Lotta Nothing. Next to Nothing and Whole Lotta Nothing are almost impossible to distinguish visually, but the latter is given away by the constant din and clatter it emits. Some have compared the sound to an eery combination of baboon chest beating with squirrel chattering with tire squeeling with breaking glass and explosions that repeats over and over. I doubt seriously that anyone would be interested in buying a Whole Lotta Nothing, but if someone could figure out how to rid us of its curse, I bet they'd be handsomely rewarded.

A list of positives of EMR is, I understand, stuck in the design process. I've heard the working project codename is Something From Nothing... and I remain optimistic that we have smart enough people in this country to make it work one day... but there are a whole lot of people I respect and admire who disagree and believe it will never make it to market because of interference from the makers of Whole Lotta Nothing, who, by the way, also brought us Nothing Good.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 15, 2014)

SENC said:


> I can understand the confusion, Keller, as there are certainly visual similarities between Next to Nothing and governmental common sense and honesty. However, the latter is actually quite different and is a product that has been around for a good 20 years or so (some would say 50 years): Whole Lotta Nothing. Next to Nothing and Whole Lotta Nothing are almost impossible to distinguish visually, but the latter is given away but the constant din and clatter it emits. Some have compared the sound to an eery combination of baboon chest beating with squirrel chattering with tire squeeling with breaking glass and explosions that repeats over and over. I doubt seriously that anyone would be interested in buying a Whole Lotta Nothing, but if someone could figure out how to rid us of its curse, I bet they'd be handsomely rewarded.
> 
> A list of positives of EMR is, I understand, stuck in the design process. I've heard the working project codename is Something From Nothing... and I remain optimistic that we have smart enough people in this country to make it work one day... but there are a whole lot of people I respect and admire who disagree and believe it will never make it to market because of interference from the makers of Whole Lotta Nothing, who, by the way, also brought us Nothing Good.




Hold it now buddy- there is a very big difference between all your nothings and the government. We have a choice to by or not buy your nothings- Now the governments promises of which result in nothing and their various other nothings that are forced down our throats- cost us money whether we want them or not!!!!!!!! Disclaimer- Now if you think I am just a disgruntled taxpayer- you are definitely underestimating my distaste for governments excellence at providing more and more nothing at higher and higher costs........................

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 15, 2014)

SENC said:


> I can understand the confusion, Keller, as there are certainly visual similarities between Next to Nothing and governmental common sense and honesty. However, the latter is actually quite different and is a product that has been around for a good 20 years or so (some would say 50 years): Whole Lotta Nothing. Next to Nothing and Whole Lotta Nothing are almost impossible to distinguish visually, but the latter is given away but the constant din and clatter it emits. Some have compared the sound to an eery combination of baboon chest beating with squirrel chattering with tire squeeling with breaking glass and explosions that repeats over and over. I doubt seriously that anyone would be interested in buying a Whole Lotta Nothing, but if someone could figure out how to rid us of its curse, I bet they'd be handsomely rewarded.
> 
> A list of positives of EMR is, I understand, stuck in the design process. I've heard the working project codename is Something From Nothing... and I remain optimistic that we have smart enough people in this country to make it work one day... but there are a whole lot of people I respect and admire who disagree and believe it will never make it to market because of interference from the makers of Whole Lotta Nothing, who, by the way, also brought us Nothing Good.


You're on quite a roll Henry !!! Maybe you could go on tour promoting next to nothing ..........

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 15, 2014)

SENC said:


> The real genius of it is that Next to Nothing is more genuinely nothing than Nothing! Plus, I can undercut him on shipping costs as Next to Nothing fits in a sfrb... for that matter, I could even ship Next to Nothing by email or even phone! This should allow me to net a tidy profit, even if I price Next to Nothing slightly less than Nothing!



You can also use spirit mediums to send NTN, as they are really good for next to nothing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SENC (Feb 15, 2014)

Wel, Mike, I was specifically discussing Whole Lotta Nothing (govt common sense, honesty, integrity), but if you want to get into products like Nothing Like What We Promised (originally called the Affordable Care Act) that are mandatory and funded by confiscation of private resources, we're going to open up a whole new can of worms. Maybe we should save that for after the auction and try to keep things lighthearted for now.

Reactions: Like 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 15, 2014)

SENC said:


> Wel, Mike, I was specifically discussing Whole Lotta Nothing (govt common sense, honesty, integrity), but if you want to get into products like Nothing Like What We Promised (originally called the Affordable Care Act) that are mandatory and funded by confiscation of private resources, we're going to open up a whole new can of worms. Maybe we should save that for after the auction and try to keep things lighthearted for now.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 15, 2014)

Henry, please let your doctor know he has finally identified the proper medication for you - we could call it Lots Of Something Special. Please put some Lots Of Something in my Next To Nothing before you send it to me - I could use some LOSS myself. 

That was one of the funniest posts I've read.


----------



## BrentWin (Feb 15, 2014)

SENC said:


> This has given me an outstanding idea (dangerous, I know). Every great product needs a companion product, and after careful thought (yes, it did hurt), I believe I have come up with a sure-fire hit.
> 
> Having made my first prototype, I am now working on a marketing plan... and seeing news of the spring auction, my launch decision is made. The lucky winner will get the very first of my new product, along with the prototype. Both will, of course, be signed and dated. You'll also have the option of being pictured with my product in the marketing rollout, if you so choose!
> 
> ...


 
Henry, you have a brilliant idea, but, DO NOT give away the prototype! Being the first "next to nothing" it could be worth millions in a few years.


----------



## SENC (Feb 15, 2014)

I do feel I should clarify one thing that could be misinterpreted... my comments about govt common sense, honesty, and integrity. There are certainly lots of great folks that work for and in the government, including but not limited to the amazing people that defend us every day and many of those that deliver wood and other goodies between us WBites. I was not disparaging those folks at all, and if any of you reading this are among the good people in government, thanks for all you do. I was, however, expressing my feelings about the institution of government as it has evolved under the leadership and direction of our elected officials and their appointed policy leaders.

With that being said, my power is back on and the rain has stopped, so am going to get busy with the cleanup effort... perhaps doing something meaningful will spark some creativity and I'll have something to add later.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 15, 2014)

SENC said:


> I do feel I should clarify one thing that could be misinterpreted... my comments about govt common sense, honesty, and integrity. There are certainly lots of great folks that work for and in the government, including but not limited to the amazing people that defend us every day and many of those that deliver wood and other goodies between us WBites. I was not disparaging those folks at all, and if any of you reading this are among the good people in government, thanks for all you do. I was, however, expressing my feelings about the institution of government as it has evolved under the leadership and direction of our elected officials and their appointed policy leaders.
> 
> With that being said, my power is back on and the rain has stopped, so am going to get busy with the cleanup effort... perhaps doing something meaningful will spark some creativity and I'll have something to add later.




Amen to all that Henry- I could not agree more.


----------



## BarbS (Feb 15, 2014)

The scary thing about that is, big city apartment dwellers will actually be buying it and showing it off.


----------

